# Does Anybody Own A Grizzly G0516?



## Ironken (Apr 1, 2017)

I was asking because I was wondering what the diameter of the spindle nose is along with some other backplate dimensions. I need a couple backplates for my PM 1030 and at under $10, the Grizzly replacement parts backplates are insanely cheap.


----------

